

I make mobile application , Am really a Programmer - niktrix

this is so confusing , that i do make applications but i feel i cant code applications, I just copy and paste codes from sample and make applications.<p>i just know what to copy and where to paste .<p>is there any way to improve this
======
matomesc
Rather than just copy/paste, study the code and try to understand how the
author is doing what he's doing. I study other people's code all the time in
order to learn new concepts. Then, you can use what you learned and expand on
it in the future. I would also try to apply the concepts you learned from the
samples and rewrite the code yourself.

------
Dnguyen
coding is a very small part of programming. your next level is to plan before
you code. have a blue print of what you are going to do, put it down on paper.
learn UML and create your diagrams. this forces you to think through what you
are trying to do. then it's just a matter of translating what you're thinking
into code. you'll find yourself creating code.

------
MatthewPhillips
All coding is essentially copying and pasting (whether literally or
figuratively from memory).

